# Free Granite Find - Building a Sharpening Station



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,
I came across a good deal at a garage sale. A free piece of 2'x4' granite. It's significantly flatter than the piece I picked up at a local counter top store. It's going to be used to a sharpening station, but first I need to stock up on sandpaper. Whats the deal with sandpaper? Are all sandpaper brands created equal? What are you guy's thoughts on this ebay deal? 

Thanks


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Take note, I am in Oz but am aware of the price both in US and Australia.

The size combination is a winner to me, but I would have on hand some 150, 200, 320 one 400 as well.

At the $6.90 if I was looking for W & D paper, I would jump at it. Not necessarily because of the price but the convenience of having them in the shop.

Pete


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice find for the granite slab.

I would not mess with EBay. I would go to the source, the Klingpsor shop.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=23&f5=SILICON+CARBIDE+WET/DRY

Klingspor make excellent abrasives.

I would get the wet-dry even if you use dry.

Some people do not like the wet paper curling up. It can be minimized if you weigh it down while drying but that is a pain.

Using dry just means holding on to the paper with one hand. Not difficult.

You want to select all your grits, including some coarse ones for initial metal removal for blades which were badly sharpened.

I would start with 80 grit when you need to remove metal.

For normal honing of a good edge, you can start with 400 or 600.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dave. I had been looking for a good sandpaper source. 

I just sharpened my first chisel tonight. I can shave with it:thumbsup:. But, I used all my sandpaper and have three more chisels and 3 plane irons :thumbdown:.


----------

